
Thoughts about TimeFit? - jangasiewski
Hi guys, we are building an app - TimeFit - that addresses the issue of decreasing productivity and wellbeing at work. The short description of what we do is: During a break from work the app will give you advice on what physical exercises you should do, what exercises for eyes and what snacks to eat.
We have called a break during which you try to do the recommended activities a Power Break as it enhances your productivity and wellbeing. You don&#x27;t need to do a Power Break every time you take a break but three or four times a day will give you a great boost.<p>Please check our page for designs: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.timefit.mobi<p>Let me know what you guys think about this idea. Would you try it? We will very much appreciate any feedback :)
======
PankajGhosh
My first impression is that I am more receptive to ideas related to Fitness
(and eyes), but not so much about Diet.

That maybe specific to my own lifestyle choice, but I find dietary plans too
intrusive and lacking in context(my health, dietary needs, food availability
etc).

